# African / American mix



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

This my 55g now, it's much more aggresive then before...
This is the list below.

Red devil
Blue Kenyi aggre. Greyhead 
Zebra talapia 
Jaguar Cichlid 7'
Jack Dempsey
Flowerhorn 
Queztel (red head)
BLUE KENYI 4 1/2'
2 Yellow kenyi 
Red zebra 
Ob clown Zebra
Salvini 
Albino red zebra 
Jaguar 5'
Blue kenyi small
Convict female 
Yellow tail acei 
Red shoulder peacock 
2 reed fish
2 placos


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

..


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

If you plan on keeping this 55 gallon, you will want to keep fish appropriate for a tank this size once they are full sized. Many of your fish will get too big for this tank, ON THEIR OWN, let alone with other fish. On the flip side, you could go out and get a tank at least 8' long, and 300 gallons to hold all of these fish.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

wasnt it u that had this same crazy stocklist in a tank that was to small. all the members told u this would happen, but u didnt want to listen. if it was not u then i appologize, but name and list looks familiar


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> wasnt it u that had this same crazy stocklist in a tank that was to small. all the members told u this would happen, but u didnt want to listen. if it was not u then i appologize, but name and list looks familiar


It is him. I looked through his forum posts.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd make it a species tank for the red shoulder peacocks.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

It's a good list. I'm having trouble with one of my African Kenyi. This guy is toooo aggressive, 
I don't want to take him out, but I think it's me having too many mbuma males. MMA OF FISHS in my tank


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

...The reason it is "MMA OF FISHS" is because it is not a good list... :?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like a stock list I had in a 55 gallon when I was 18 years old and didn't know much about fish keeping. Also never did water changes. Surprisingly I remember I didn't have many illnesses but did lose fish from aggression.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

u guys are wasting your breath. he didnt listen originally and wont listen now. hes just trying to get everyone worked up again. if it was sincerely someone trying to correct the problem then he would have already taken the advice he was given with his first post.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

this is my first tank, and I will learn a great deal from it. I not posting to work up anyone nor to argue, simply sharing info and getting insights on the same hobby everyone else has here...

1 Red devil
1 Blue Kenyi aggre. Greyhead 
1 Zebra talapia 
2 Jaguar Cichlid '
1 motoguense
1 Jack Dempsey
1 Flowerhorn 
1 Queztel (red head)
2 BLUE KENYI '
2 Yellow kenyi 
1 Red zebra 
2 Ob clown Zebra
1 Salvini 
1 Albino red zebra 
2 Convict female 
1 Yellow tail acei 
2 Red shoulder peacock 
2 reed fish
3 placos
1 australian rainbow fish 
1 brown zebra 
1 cobolt 
1 bucktooth tetra
1 bumble bee cichlid 
1 fire mouth 
2 comets large

now in a 75 gallon


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

zebra tilapia (butterkofre) will have to live alone. flowerhorn will have to live alone, red devil will have to live alone. the african/ca/sa mix u have besides these thre fish are still way to much for a 75. even if u had a tank big enough for the remaining fish (like a 300 gal) the african/ca/sa mix would only work temporarily. so this means u can either keep 1 of the three fish i mentioned and get rid of the rest, or u can get rid of all three fish i mentioned and then either keep africans, ca, or sa. u cannot mix them all in a 75. i would keep africans and get rid of the rest. imo. good luck


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

You, sir, are a madman.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

Post pics


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Like watching crashes at auto races. Just can't look away...


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

So... you completely ignored ALL advice, went out and bought a _slightly_ bigger tank, and then bought more fish? :roll:

I am finding it difficult not to be insulting, but let's just say you don't deserve to have these fish. When you are willing to LISTEN to the advice, and do the RIGHT thing for the fish, post away. Otherwise quit wasting people's time, and I really do feel bad for your fish.

Pathetic.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I think this thread has run it's course.


----------

